

Show HN: LowTeX -- a plaintext formatter - hardmath123
http://github.com/Hardmath123/lowtex

======
castorio
you lost me at 'npm install -g ...'

~~~
hardmath123
Aww, c'mon, it's not _that_ hard… npm's a really nice package manager.

